# WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FORUM.??



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Been dead for the last 18 hrs thank god its back. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I was getting the shakes :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

me too..


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I thought work had cut me off for using it so much :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I fitted my shimed AMD Viper DV to my car. Will report back soon  Didn't take 18 hours, by the way :lol: Washed and waxed also.

Joe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought it was just my pc and was starting to get worried about my post count  :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I've had the freakin' dt's :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Had a hardware failure, and had to undertake a full restore from backups.

Took a while, but got there in the end!

Jae


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jae said:


> Had a hardware failure, and had to undertake a full restore from backups.
> 
> Took a while, but got there in the end!
> 
> Jae


Thank god for that.....I now know what it must be like to try giving up smoking :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Scary time, having nothing to do...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Jae said:


> Had a hardware failure, and had to undertake a full restore from backups.
> 
> Took a while, but got there in the end!
> 
> Jae


Thanks Jea for your hard work and restoring things


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And for your diligence in taking regular backups - and the search is still working fine


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I just had to go and lye down......thought it was the end


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

Could it have been caused by the the thin ozon-layer, the "global warm up" threat,,,,,,,  
Making the server to overheat or been damaged by the never ending rain,, rain,, rain,,, 

Best r Olle B


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

a funny thing happened on my way to the forum :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ho Ho!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Scary time, having nothing to do...


I almost had to talk to the other half


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I actually did !


----------

